# Help with breed



## Sage Albright (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello everyone! I've posted a few threads over the past week and I have learned so much already from this site! 

We currently have two goats. I'm not 100% sure of the breed of my older goat. The people at the auction said Nubian and then someone else told me he is a "mini Nubian". I'm wondering if anyone can help me clarify what he is. 

The younger of the two is a fainting goat.


----------



## Sage Albright (Sep 17, 2015)

Not sure why it won't allow me to upload and pictures.


----------



## Sage Albright (Sep 17, 2015)

1


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 17, 2015)

Have you tried clicking "Upload File" right next to the "Post Reply" button? This is how I usually attach all my photos. Hope that helps! 

CORRECTION: Right after I posted that, it showed that you posted a photo. Glad you found it!


----------



## Sage Albright (Sep 17, 2015)

I think I managed to upload one!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 17, 2015)

From Wikipedia: "Nubians are large, with does weighing at least 135 pounds (61 kg) and 175 pounds (79 kg) for bucks. The minimum height of the breed, measured at the withers, is 30 inches (76 cm) for does and 35 inches (89 cm) for bucks..."

So, you'll need to wait till it's full grown to determine for sure if it's "pure" Nubian, or a "mini" Nubian; pure Nubian (typically the doe) crossed with (typically a) Nigerian Dwarf buck. Most of the time a first gen mini anything ends up with a mixture of ears so rather than the pure (large pendulous) ears of the Nubian, or the mid length stand up ears of the ND, it ends up with a mixture of both.

From the pic, those look like pure Nubian ears, but in the end, adult size will determine the real situation.


----------



## Sage Albright (Sep 17, 2015)

2


----------



## Sage Albright (Sep 17, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> From Wikipedia: "Nubians are large, with does weighing at least 135 pounds (61 kg) and 175 pounds (79 kg) for bucks. The minimum height of the breed, measured at the withers, is 30 inches (76 cm) for does and 35 inches (89 cm) for bucks..."
> 
> So, you'll need to wait till it's full grown to determine for sure if it's "pure" Nubian, or a "mini" Nubian; pure Nubian (typically the doe) crossed with (typically a) Nigerian Dwarf buck. Most of the time a first gen mini anything ends up with a mixture of ears so rather than the pure (large pendulous) ears of the Nubian, or the mid length stand up ears of the ND, it ends up with a mixture of both.
> 
> From the pic, those look like pure Nubian ears, but in the end, adult size will determine the real situation.



When do they typically stop growing? He's about 5 months now and his back is right above my knees. I'm only 5'1" though. Lol. 

We are very new to goats.


----------



## babsbag (Sep 17, 2015)

They won't stop growing 'til they are well over a year; sometimes longer.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Sep 17, 2015)

My LaManchas usually don't fully grown up until about 2 years.  I suspect most other goats are the same.


----------

